# need a good bluray player that wont break the bank



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

Im looking to get a good bluray player that is a good bang for the buck...quick load times too....any suggestions is appreciated


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

rselby said:


> Im looking to get a good bluray player that is a good bang for the buck...quick load times too....any suggestions is appreciated


 I've been doing a lot of research on this myself lately. It seems all the sony players do pretty good at loading discs quickly and their streaming capabilities are very good. Depending on what you want to spend I would say the sony BDP-S5100 is probably the best bang for your buck right now. It is also an SACD player and that's getting increasingly hard to come by these days. The panasonic DMP-bdt230 is also good but no SACD capability and it's a tad more expensive than the sony. Of you want higher up the food chain the panasonic dmp-bdt330 and the sony bdpS790 are great for under $200 now. I had a problem with a sony bdpS790 and had to return it but it was a nice unit. Mine was defective so don't count that against them.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't remember which Sony I have (about 3 years old) but it has worked well.
When it was bought I think it was 2nd or maybe third from the top, whichever was the lower model that had built in wireless.
One of the features that initially attracted me to the Sony was the eject button pushed down instead of from front to back....all of the consumer players are now so lightweight they slide backwards at the lightest touch on the front panel.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The best Blyray player on the market are the Panasonic ones. they routinely get top marks for upconversion quality as well as reliability and play all bluray disks without issues.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a Panasonic 110 I have had great luck with. Bought it open box from amazon for about $70. 110 is hard wired internet and 210 is wireless. No matter what you buy you will want to connect to net to upgrade firmware.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The best Blyray player on the market are the Panasonic ones. they routinely get top marks for upconversion quality as well as reliability and play all bluray disks without issues.


+1 Best value on the market! Fast loading and excellent image..:T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll second the Sony players. I have 2 of them and have never had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I've had both Sony (BDP-S580, PS3) and Panasonic (DMP-BD80, DMP-BDT210) Blu-ray players, two of each. Sony definitely has better and more apps and I think the user interface is better. I would also give Sony the nod in streaming, both of my Sony's streamed music and movies flawlessly. Both Panasonic's have momentary audio and video dropouts while streaming that drive me crazy. Also one of Panasonic's (DMP-BD80) died after 13 months, cost to repair was more than the cost of a new unit. New unit is still working so I won't comment on reliability. I do hear a lot about Panasonic's superior up-conversion but honestly I can't see any difference. Do like the Panasonic remote much better than Sony. Blu-ray playback on all 4 was/is great.
Really, unless you do a lot of streaming, I'd recommend whichever one you could get the best deal on. If you're a big streamer I'd recommend a Sony.


----------

